# Ok I hold my hands up .... but!



## Mozzy (14 Nov 2011)

Took a short ride today in the drizzle, had to stop at the local PO and was securing the treadly to a wooden post at the front of the shop. From behind came a voice.

"C'mon have some common sense, disabled people can't get in with your thing chained up there! Have some degree of consideration will you!"

This was a gentleman in his late 60's early 70's, well dressed with a cane. I must admit to feeling awful; I had in my complete stupidity overlooked the needs and access/egress of disabled persons. I make no excuses, it was just a silly and inconsiderate thing to do on my part.

However, the tone and general rudeness of the man and the vocal range used was in my opinion completely over the top. I'm no spring chicken for certain, and whilst I was wearing a hoodie (down not up) I was completely shocked by his vented spleen at me. Sure, I suppose he has probably seen many youngsters chaining up bikes in the same spot (yes, I've seen them hence the idea to use same). But attitude is all important in my book.

As the title says, I hold my hands up with no excuses; but a more polite and somewhat quieter word would have been so much appreciated. 

Mozzy


----------



## snorri (14 Nov 2011)

It's not always easy to see the world as others see it Mozzy, never mind, I will allow you a grump at some young shaver when you reach the age of the guy who took you to task today. 

At least you didn't leave your bike lying on the ground at the shop door ready for anyone to trip over it, as seems to be the fashion around my neck of the woods. I have yet to speak to any of the offenders, but when the time comes I hope to remember the lesson in your post.


----------



## Mozzy (14 Nov 2011)

snorri said:


> It's not always easy to see the world as others see it Mozzy, never mind, I will allow you a grump at some young shaver when you reach the age of the guy who took you to task today.
> 
> At least you didn't leave your bike lying on the ground at the shop door ready for anyone to trip over it, as seems to be the fashion around my neck of the woods. I have yet to speak to any of the offenders, but when the time comes I hope to remember the lesson in your post.


----------

